# Über Jsp die Javaversion des Nutzers rausbekommen?



## Math66 (14. Aug 2005)

hi, jemand ne ahnung, wie das geht? mit dem system property bekomm ich ja sicher nur die javaversion des servers, oder?

danke


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2005)

wozu brauchst du für jsp denn die java version des clients? die is doch total uninteressant.  denn wie du schon selbst gesagt hast, wird der jsp code doch auf dem server ausgeführt. der client benötigt einzig einen browser und ne verbindung zum server.

ansonsten müsste es mit nem applet gehn, weil das ja wirklich auf dem client rechner ausgeführt wird. da ich applets hasse, kann ich dazu nix weiter sagen.  :roll:


----------



## Math66 (14. Aug 2005)

ich brauch das, um dem nutzer über eine seite zu sagen, ob er alle voraussetzungen erfüllt, um ein programm laufen zu lassen!

gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Aug 2005)

und wenn der client gar keine jvm hat?

frag mal irgendwo in einem javascript forum...


----------

